# P21W alternatives



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Of course, a lot of people (including myself) use 1156 as the alternative. There is another alternative, 3497.
Quick specs:
*P21W*
Watts: 21
Lumens: 465.09
Life: 150 hours
*1156*
Watts: 27
Lumens: 402.24
Life: 1200 hours
*3497*
Watts: 27
Lumens: 565.65
Life: 600 hours
Result?
1156 are dimmer then P21W, but have substancial more life
3497 are brighter than P21W, 4x more life, but costs me $9 for a twin pack.


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: P21W alternatives (GT17V)*

Since you have a Golf, do the 5th brake light mod and get even more light. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: P21W alternatives (GT17V)*

1156 is a great alternative, excpet it is slightly longer and will "bottom out" in some tail light units, IOW the glass hits the front of the lens before the back plate snaps in place. If there's room, use the 1156.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: P21W alternatives (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
Quick specs:
*P21W*
Watts: 21
Lumens: 465.09
Life: 150 hours
*1156*
Watts: 27
Lumens: 402.24
Life: 1200 hours
*3497*
Watts: 27
Lumens: 565.65
Life: 600 hours


Are all these ratings at the same voltage?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

12V for P21W
12.8 for the rest


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: P21W alternatives (GT17V)*

Not much of a comparison if the ratings are at different voltages - power, light output, and service life will all vary with voltage.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

If you're assuming everything is linear... bump up the voltage to by .8, P21W will still not as bright (estimated 494 lumens) and will have even less life
Of course, if you ask the beloved Daniel Stern what he recommends for MKIV tail lights..... He'll tell you:
Brake & Turn = go with 3497 instead of P21W
Reverse = 796 (which is a 35W Halogen) instead of P21W


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

:thumbup: thanks for this


----------

